# Pre-workout



## cstocken1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Just quick 1 when taking pre workout  our u meant to have pint size of it or just standard cup size or does it not matter just I always go for 2 or 3 scoops but wasn't sure on cup size lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 26, 2016)

I use the shaker cup for my pwo I think its 24 oz but look on the label dude they will specify but it really doesn't matter I use one scoop and then drink it intra work out refilling it with water along the way when it gets about half way down


----------



## stonetag (Jul 26, 2016)

I like a nice "C" cup. Regardless of much liquid you mix the powder in you're still getting x amount of powder. I think it's more of a taste preference than anything.


----------



## snake (Jul 26, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I like a nice "C" cup.



Yum Yum! We're talking those nice young ones, right? Anymore all I ever see are "U" cups. 

As for a pre, get a big ass 20 oz. mug of coffee; way better and much cheaper.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jul 26, 2016)

2 or 3 scoops?? What kind of pre workout do you use?


----------



## cstocken1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Got cursed and now got gold


----------



## cstocken1 (Jul 26, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I use the shaker cup for my pwo I think its 24 oz but look on the label dude they will specify but it really doesn't matter I use one scoop and then drink it intra work out refilling it with water along the way when it gets about half way down


Do u drink Urs while working out then



CardinalJacked said:


> 2 or 3 scoops?? What kind of pre workout do you use?


----------



## cstocken1 (Jul 26, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> 2 or 3 scoops?? What kind of pre workout do you use?


Got cursed and now got gold


----------



## cstocken1 (Jul 26, 2016)

snake said:


> Yum Yum! We're talking those nice young ones, right? Anymore all I ever see are "U" cups.
> 
> As for a pre, get a big ass 20 oz. mug of coffee; way better and much cheaper.


Everyone loves a nice little c cup lol


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 26, 2016)

I only take preworkout when I get free samples of them...right now I have Savage Roar from Kai's support line. I like it ok I guess, doesn't crack me out but honestly preworkout are really just a novelty to me. Once you've tried injectable dbol or TNE preworkout then everything else is basically crap.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 27, 2016)

2 scoops of Mr.Hyde with 6oz of water and 20mgs of adderall. 
BOOM!!


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 28, 2016)

Patriot1405 said:


> 2 scoops of Mr.Hyde with 6oz of water and 20mgs of adderall.
> BOOM!!


Preworkout with some adderall, That's great! 

Cstocken1: it depends on what preworkout your taking, cheap stuff you got to take atleast 2 scoops. The better stuff doesn't usually need to be taken in multiple scoops. I think the general rule is 16oz.  Of water. Or dry scoop it if your feeling it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2016)

I need  new preworkout. One that has just stims in it and no pump shit. The pump shit is making my back pumps bad again. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 28, 2016)

Kaged muscle citrulline is my recommendation!


----------



## Nathan90 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi, 

few days ago i bought Labotest pre-workout - Hoorn energy Booster. 

Some facts and my opinion:

- Speed up your recovery time

- more strength to perform more reps

- great pump


----------



## AN1010 (Aug 3, 2016)

I think you should be fine with using a water bottle, shaker cup, or any container meant for storing liquids. I personally use en empty water  bottle and fill it up half way with water. Works fine!


----------



## AN1010 (Aug 3, 2016)

How much does that retail for?


----------



## AN1010 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mr.Hyde!!!!!


----------



## AN1010 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mr.Hyde is the crazy stuff!!! Lol.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 3, 2016)

I tried a sample pack of the new Dust Extreme from Blackstone Labs....and jesus. If you're looking for an "experience" with a shit load of stims that will make you feel ready for a rave, that's it. I think any receptors I have are crippled today and my coffee isn't even working really. Can't recommend for regular use but for the stimulus junkies that's the sauce.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 3, 2016)

I totally agree, it's great. I bought it twice, first time when I was in us and next I found it in London!


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 3, 2016)

I need me some of that dust extreme!


----------



## Donathan (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey all,

My first post, but i need your help. Going to be taking a break off of all stims for about 6 weeks. Am putting in a new order and looking for a non stim pre workout

Looking for something that gives amazing pumps and some focus (if that's possible)

Was looking at CL White Pipes as an option. Hemoval looks great but rather expensive for amount of servings you get

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 5, 2016)

Iridium pump by performix is pretty solid with its pump. That's why they call it pump, but I don't know if it is low in stims, can always check


----------



## Xavier (Aug 20, 2016)

Patriot1405 said:


> 2 scoops of Mr.Hyde with 6oz of water and 20mgs of adderall.
> BOOM!!



To kill him?


----------



## sharonsheffer (Mar 18, 2017)

Sardines are a good take-along protein source. Just peel the top off the metal can and munch on them after a workout, but be sure to brush your teeth afterwards. What’s so special about sardines? Each small fish you pop into your mouth has 8 grams of protein and only 70 calories. Sardines are also loaded with healthy omega-3 fats that help to reduce inflammation. That’s a good thing if you’re worried about after-exercise soreness. Enjoy them with whole grain crackers and mustard or toss them on onto a salad or into your next batch of homemade spaghetti sauce. They’re a good break from canned tuna.
sardines can be easily found in high-quality extra-virgin olive oil. More important is their function in making leucine, an amino acid, more effective in its role as the catalyst for protein synthesis. Some research also suggests that omega-3 fats can actually help older people overcome agerelated deficits in anabolism, making omega-3s especially important for older lifters.
Pre-workout snacks should be eaten approximately 1 to1 .5 hours before training. Portion size is important and should be kept to around 4 ounces so that training doesn’t interfere with digestion. Make sure you are properly hydrated; dehydration will keep you from seeing results.
If you are strength training, your pre-workout meal should include caffeine, almonds or avocados, all of which trigger dopamine release. Dopamine is involved in motivation, drive, interest and muscle control and function – and these neurotransmitters can affect athletic performance.
Try wild caught salmon with a handful of almonds, Carpaccio made from grass-fed beef paired with avocado, or 2-3 sardines with a small portion of caviar. 
If you want to increase your muscle mass, you should aim to increase your insulin levels before working out. The optimal pre-workout meal should include a serving of lean protein such as fish, turkey, or egg whites along with a complex carbohydrate that is either the same size as the protein


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2017)

sharonsheffer said:


> Sardines are a good take-along protein source. Just peel the top off the metal can and munch on them after a workout, but be sure to brush your teeth afterwards. What’s so special about sardines? Each small fish you pop into your mouth has 8 grams of protein and only 70 calories. Sardines are also loaded with healthy omega-3 fats that help to reduce inflammation. That’s a good thing if you’re worried about after-exercise soreness. Enjoy them with whole grain crackers and mustard or toss them on onto a salad or into your next batch of homemade spaghetti sauce. They’re a good break from canned tuna.
> sardines can be easily found in high-quality extra-virgin olive oil. More important is their function in making leucine, an amino acid, more effective in its role as the catalyst for protein synthesis. Some research also suggests that omega-3 fats can actually help older people overcome agerelated deficits in anabolism, making omega-3s especially important for older lifters.
> Pre-workout snacks should be eaten approximately 1 to1 .5 hours before training. Portion size is important and should be kept to around 4 ounces so that training doesn’t interfere with digestion. Make sure you are properly hydrated; dehydration will keep you from seeing results.
> If you are strength training, your pre-workout meal should include caffeine, almonds or avocados, all of which trigger dopamine release. Dopamine is involved in motivation, drive, interest and muscle control and function – and these neurotransmitters can affect athletic performance.
> ...



2-3 sardines and a small portion of caviar; got it. Will try this my next PR day.


----------



## jamesroben (Mar 31, 2017)

Before doing any workout i like to drink fruit juice or something energetic like protein shake.


----------



## jamesroben (Mar 31, 2017)

jamesroben said:


> Before doing any workout i like to drink fruit juice or something energetic like protein shake.


More information.


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 31, 2017)

I only use 4-6oz. of water, and knock it back real quick.


----------

